# Chainsuck Frame Guard



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Does Cannondale have a part number for this part? I want to order one for my 2009 CAAD 9.7. I'm speaking of the metal chainstay guard found on the new 2010 frames.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They only make them for carbon frames and they are shaped for each specific frame they come with, a SuperSix plate would not work on a CAAD 9 for exemple, alloy frames can handle some chainsucks...

If you want to prevent the cosmetic damage, just put some thick clear rubbery frame patch that they make for cable rub protection, it will only last for one or two chainsucks but it's a road bike, how many chainsucks will the bike see in it's whole life anyway?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Dan, is the plate metal or metallized plastic?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think it's a thin alloy plate. If it's the same material as the one I had on my Taurine, you can't really flex it to make it fit another frame shape. I tried to fit the Taurine one to fit my Scalpel and it didn't work...


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The first time I had a chainsuck incident with one of those thigs, it just got pulled off by the chain. I'd advise using a device such as a third eye chain watcher or a dog fang. For less than $10 and just a few grams, you'll be protecting your investment much better. For carbon frames, I think these are a must, especially if you trade/sell your bikes often. A bad chain suck scar on a carbon frame really hurts re-sell. Even if you keep your bikes for a long time, it may very well save your frame from a crack down the road.


----------

